# Event ID 4226 Patcher (4226 fix)



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

I've been having some connectivity problems lately and it's been suggested
(in another Forum) that I download and install this patch...

*Event ID 4226 Patcher (4226 fix)*

Is anyone familiar with this?

Comments?

Thanks,

Telstar 

*NOTE: I had already posted a similar query in the
Windows XP Forum before deciding that this (Networking) Forum
might be more advantageous to get a response.
Hope I didn't break any Forum rules.*


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Telstar said:


> I've been having some connectivity problems lately and it's been suggested
> (in another Forum) that I download and install this patch...
> 
> *Event ID 4226 Patcher (4226 fix)*
> ...


Before doing anything, exactly what connectivity problems/symptoms are you experiencing? What is an Event ID 4226 incident? Have you looked it up via searching the Microsoft Web site?

I read the referenced website page, and it appears to hack the TCP/IP settings - not in general a good thing to do unless you know that the solution fits your problem - so, first identify what your problem is.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here's what the MS support website says about an Event ID 4226 message:

4226 - WINS_EVT_CONFLICT_OWN_ADD_TBL
WINS could not update the Owner ID-to-Address mapping table in the database. This means the in-memory table that maps to the database table has gotten out of sync with the database table.

Now, my question is what does this have to do with the number of max-half-open connections parameter for TCP/IP - want to venture a guess?

My advice would be to find out how to correct the out-of-sync condition between the in memory table and the database.

If you are able to prove a connection between the problem and the TCP/IP parameter, then by all means try the hack at your own risk - i.e. not without backing up your registry modifications so you can backout the change - but not until it is proven.

-- Tom


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Before doing anything, exactly what connectivity problems/symptoms are you experiencing? What is an Event ID 4226 incident? Have you looked it up via searching the Microsoft Web site?


Hi Tom, thanks for your reply.

Well, that's why I was asking in this forum. Has anyone used this patch?

Here's my post from a few days ago, it has the info regarding my particular problem....
http://forums.techguy.org/t356127.html

Connectivity issues are running rampant throughout these Forums, mine being no exception. It's usually fixed by some adjustment or correction to OS settings and I was hoping to find the "key" to fixing mine so the suggestion of this patch seemed to be heading me in the right direction but I needed some affirmation as to whether it works as it says it will.

Telstar


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes, I've been researching info regarding this patch.

Here is probably the best article I've found so far explaining what the *ID 4226 Patcher Fix* does for SP2 users....

http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=1497

Re: backup before installing this patch.
I would create a new System Restore point.

I should mention that since I posted that reply I have seen a great improvement after seeing in a Forum about tweaking *Receive Window (RWIN)* settings.
I went to *Broadband Reports.com* to their Tests and Tools section and ran the Tweak Tester ll. I followed it's recommendation to adjust my RWIN settings to around 20,000 (if I recall it was set at around 60,000).
Whether by coincidence with some other adjustments I was in the process of making to TCP/IP or not, I have found a great improvement in maintaining my connectivity.

Telstar


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

I've used a different patch which does the same thing (although it can be removed from add/remove programs, unlike this one). Sorry, but I don't have the link now. I haven't had any problems with it.

On the other hand, the patch is only really useful for running P2P programs (shush, don't tell anyone) and I don't think it has any effect on general connection issues. You can tell if it needs to be patched by having a look in the Event Viewer and seeing if you have Event 4226 errors.

The Event 4226 lotuseclat posted is a different Event 4226 than the one in question (Microsoft must have run out of numbers ). It should say 

TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts

If you see those errors in the event viewer (Control Panel, Adminstraitive Tools, Event Viewer, System) then back up and patch it, otherwise its probably not worth it.


----------



## mykeel159 (Oct 3, 2002)

dugq,

Realizing this is a very old thread I do not know if anyone is listening on it anymore and I'm not sure where to post (or even if I should) a new query regarding the 4226 fix. I am having the same problem now after joining "the group" and in conversations with MS they have identified it as the limits on connectivity issue (if I am understanding them correctly). Is this anything you have any further knowledge of or information on?

Thanks and regards,
Micheal


----------

